# I'm going nuts!!!!!



## LittleRogue (Feb 23, 2015)

My little girl is having a hard time with food. I tried her with blue buffalo large breed puppy but she didn't do well on it so I slowly switched her to Fromm large breed puppy and she did alright on it at first but now once again she's having 'pudding/soft serve' type poops. Sorry for that mental image. 
I even give her 1 heaping teaspoon of pumpkin and like I said it helped and she was fine for a while but now we're back to step one. 

We've done fecal test and nothing came up, also gave her 5 day dewormer just in case. I don't know what else to do. Normally she has 1 maybe 2 normal poops and the rest of the day she has runny poops.

Please help me! How do I help her?
Is her food to rich? Do I just put her on adult?


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

It might be to rich for her. Maybe try Taste of the Wild puppy food for a short period of time. My dog had that problem when he was a puppy. To get his GI system to settle down try some rice with a tiny bit of hamburger, make sure to rinse all the grease off.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it possible you are over feeding her? I know some foods cause pudding poop if you feed too much, just a thought


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

Transition from one food to another must be done over several days. Mix new food in slow increments with old food.

Don't worry, its normal. All GSD's have weak stomachs.

Feed some yogurt to balance stomach flora.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I respectively disagree that all gsd's have weak stomaches, every one I've had, had/have guts of steel. I've never had an issue switching food However, I do agree that transitioning to a new food should be taken slowly and over time just to avoid stomache / digestive upset.

I also wonder if your over feeding? How old is she/how much are you feeding? The foods your using may be to rich for her system..or maybe your transitioning to fast?


----------



## LittleRogue (Feb 23, 2015)

I really don't believe I've switched her over fast at all. If anything I did it rather slow an only small small increments. 
She's around 4months old, I feed her the amounts on the back of the bag. Both her parents were VERY big working shepherds. 
100lb mother
110lb father 

She is currently being fed 3 cups of food. 
1.5 cup in morning and 1.5cup aroun 3-4p.m. as her evening dinner
So, I don't think I'm over feeding her for her age. She is nice an lean - can feel her ribs, but cannot see them.

She is also a slow eater - doesn't inhale her food, she eats a bit leaves it and goes back to it after. It can take her until noon to finish her breakfast. 
She gets food around 630-730a.m.
Because she eats slowly, this is why she gets her dinner early at 3p.m. as it will take her until 8p.m. to eat it


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

What food did the breeder have her on and did she do okay on that? Initially I usually keep them on whatever the breeder had them on and slowly transition them to a dog food that I think is better for them. Orijen was a little too rich for Rommel but he did fine on Fromm Gold large breed puppy. Adding pumpkin helps but try the rice too. And good luck.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

And you might try feeding her three times a day a cup at each feeding. That way overall she is still getting the same amount just spread out a bit.


----------



## LittleRogue (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't think she needs it spread out, like I said she eats very slowly and often walks away from her food and goes back hours later to finish it, so spreading it out wont do much...

She was on crap food. 
Purina Puppy Chow.... can't say I was impressed by that...
I honestly actually don't remember how she was on it, we started switching her over as soon as we got her.


----------



## apogee1mars (May 29, 2020)

Seems obvious. The dog is a carnivore. Carnivore's , eat meat. Jaws, digestive tract complete with the correct flora and fauna to eat meat.......... Depending on the cycle of life and the dog, about 2% of the dogs total weight in meat BID. Pro Hint: A Brussel Sprout, is not meat......


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Another very old thread. The posters are no longer here.


----------

